# Advocacy Alert! Upcoming meeting of the Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

WHO: interested cyclists, walkers, equestrians, and other trail advocates
WHAT: Meeting of the Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail
WHEN: Thursday, December 1, 2005 at 6 PM
WHERE: The Goldy S. Lewis Community Center, 11200 Baseline Road, Rancho Cucamonga
Map to event: http://maps.google.com/maps?q=11200+Baseline+Road+91739&iwloc=A&hl=en
WHY: get involved with a critical trail advocacy project

Background Information:
This is a rail-trail conversion project currently underway that will stretch from Claremont to Rialto along the old Pacific Electric Railway line. The purpose of the trail is to provide recreational opportunities for cyclists, pedestrians, runners and equestrians. Trail users would enjoy exercise, convenient access to jobs, public facilities and shopping, while exploring the history and culture of the area.

When complete this will form an important transportation link for bicycle users in the Inland Empire. This is a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to help shape the way our community will look in 5, 10, 20 years. Rail Trails are good for our community, our health, economy, and our our environment. Your help is needed to make this dream a reality!

For more information on this project, please see: http://www.ci.rancho-cucamonga.ca.us/govt/pet.htm


----------

